# how unhealthy is long term high dose t3 use?



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

have a friend thats been on between 75-100mg t3 ed for almost 4 months, hes lost an unbelievable amount of weight and is looking pretty good but wants to carry on till least end of year. surely cant be good for you? he gets heart palputations fom time to time..


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

conflicting reports all over the internet, some people advice to taper some say go straight in at a dose and maintain it. Usually 50mg per day 100 absolute tops.

The most up to date advice is to run a consistent smaller dose of 50mg per day without taper. The rebound theory seems to have been erradicated.

It will supress your thyroid so ipersonally would look at coming off and having a break, especially if he i now looking "really good"?


----------



## Dota (Mar 18, 2010)

I've ran it @ 150mcg for 3 months then took 6 months off and im running it again @ 100mcg for another 3 months, will probably be the last time i touch this stuff for a year or two!! I knw some people stay on all year @ 50cmg but best thing to do is get some tests done i suppose.


----------



## Drift (Jan 27, 2009)

Testoholic said:


> have a friend thats been on between 75-100mg t3 ed for almost 4 months, hes lost an unbelievable amount of weight and is looking pretty good but wants to carry on till least end of year. surely cant be good for you? he gets heart palputations fom time to time..


Surely that will mess up his thyroid and hormones will be inbalanced? might have to take them for the rest of his life if im not wrong


----------



## B-lean (Aug 26, 2010)

any 1 who says they have taken t3 for 3 months or more MUST be taking either snide stuff or it is t4 wrongly marked up as t3.it shouldnt be taken for more than 6 weeks at a time and should be tapered as follows so not to shock thyroid : - in mcg 25/25/25/25/50/50/50/50/75/75/75/75/100/100/100/100 and then in reverse to taper off. real t3 WILL shut u down and perminantly alter your thyroid if taken for too long. I have cycled it myself over the past 3 years and gone from around 14 stone to 11 stone. it will rob u hard of your strength and muscle FAST. So if its real u would not need to take it for 3months or more, and if ya friend has took it that long then he needs to get down the quaks a bit lively and get it tested. hope its fake for his sake or he could well need to now have a pescription for life.

maybe a better stack would have been 2/3 weeks of eph,4 weeks t3 and some chuck some clen in the mix aswell when in the 100mcg weeks of the t3.


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

B-lean said:


> any 1 who says they have taken t3 for 3 months or more MUST be taking either snide stuff or it is t4 wrongly marked up as t3.it shouldnt be taken for more than 6 weeks at a time and should be tapered as follows so not to shock thyroid : - in mcg 25/25/25/25/50/50/50/50/75/75/75/75/100/100/100/100 and then in reverse to taper off. real t3 WILL shut u down and perminantly alter your thyroid if taken for too long. I have cycled it myself over the past 3 years and gone from around 14 stone to 11 stone. it will rob u hard of your strength and muscle FAST. So if its real u would not need to take it for 3months or more, and if ya friend has took it that long then he needs to get down the quaks a bit lively and get it tested. hope its fake for his sake or he could well need to now have a pescription for life.
> 
> maybe a better stack would have been 2/3 weeks of eph,4 weeks t3 and some chuck some clen in the mix aswell when in the 100mcg weeks of the t3.


wont perm shut thyroid latest med studies of people who have beem miss diagnosed with thyroid props and perscribed some for decades just stopped ...thyroids back to norm in matter of weeks this is now well known fact...no need to taper down...just prolongs ur own thyroids recovery...thought this perm damage stuff had finally been laid to rest....


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

micreed said:


> wont perm shut thyroid latest med studies of people who have beem miss diagnosed with thyroid props and perscribed some for decades just stopped ...thyroids back to norm in matter of weeks this is now well known fact...no need to taper down...just prolongs ur own thyroids recovery...thought this perm damage stuff had finally been laid to rest....


BUMP ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/808728 http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/807596


----------



## B-lean (Aug 26, 2010)

i still would never risk the t3 abuse, ive read the link XPOWER but i dont trust doctors or surveys or any other brother from another mother. just my own experience. crack on everyone with the cytomel i aint botherd what anyone does to emselves. good by muscle and enjoy your osteoporosis = frank zane could tell you about t3 im sure


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

B-lean said:


> i still would never risk the t3 abuse, ive read the link XPOWER but i dont trust doctors or surveys or any other brother from another mother. just my own experience. crack on everyone with the cytomel i aint botherd what anyone does to emselves. good by muscle and enjoy your osteoporosis = frank zane could tell you about t3 im sure


i am sure he would if it was true witch it isnt...lol frank zane always gets brought up in these things ..many many guys stay on t3 for months no loss muscle at all read some more can actualy help with nutriant participation...


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

few of my pals take 25mg a day during a bulk then up doses when looking to get shredded etc


----------



## B-lean (Aug 26, 2010)

like i said, crack on every one with the cytomel


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

but I have never used, I am sure whatever hormones we put in our body it is about damage limitation lets not be niave enough to think that what lifestyle we choose is extremly healthy, it is all about damage limitation


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

i used it for a few month into shows in spring..25mcg up to 75mcg, week into the shows dropped to 25mcg then off straight away post show

same again into Octobers Brits so appx 3 month on/off/on

Second time i stayed on 25mcg for a couple of weeks ost show to help me cope with the post show binge of utter sh!te food and far too much of it as after thefirst show i ot such ad water retention i aimed to stop this - was unsure if it was the t3 or letro or a combo.

Anyways. im getting my bloods done on Monday so will mention my cytomel use and reuest that i get this side looked at. Aint had bloods done befre sonot totally sure what im asking for


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Taking basal body temps a good indicator of thyroid output (you need to know pre T3 cycle temps though)


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

I would not worry about thyroid shut down but i would worry about rebounding afterwards and heart pap's are not a good sign at all.......think of long term!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

B-lean said:


> any 1 who says they have taken t3 for 3 months or more MUST be taking either snide stuff or it is t4 wrongly marked up as t3.it shouldnt be taken for more than 6 weeks at a time and should be tapered as follows so not to shock thyroid : - in mcg 25/25/25/25/50/50/50/50/75/75/75/75/100/100/100/100 and then in reverse to taper off. real t3 WILL shut u down and perminantly alter your thyroid if taken for too long. I have cycled it myself over the past 3 years and gone from around 14 stone to 11 stone. it will rob u hard of your strength and muscle FAST. So if its real u would not need to take it for 3months or more, and if ya friend has took it that long then he needs to get down the quaks a bit lively and get it tested. hope its fake for his sake or he could well need to now have a pescription for life.
> 
> maybe a better stack would have been 2/3 weeks of eph,4 weeks t3 and some chuck some clen in the mix aswell when in the 100mcg weeks of the t3.


Sorry mate but this is the typical Internet tosh that gets spouted about t3 use....

The fact is unless you get bloods taken before and after you do not know the status of your thyroid, I have yet to see anyone who has used t3 and had bloods taken who have messed up there thyroid......one of the mods on here Nytol posted up an article where 300 people where misdiagnosed the use of T3 for many years and all of them noted there thyroid return to normal range within 2 months......

I had my thyroid tested at the beginning of the year, before I used T3 (genuine pharmacy) for 10 months it came out as 4.4 which although is in the normal range (norm range .8 - 4.5)many Docs believe anything above 1.5 is considered on the slow side.

I supplemented with doses up to 150mcg I stopped it a week before the Universe I had my levels tested last week and they where 1.2 defiantly not fukced up......

The thyroid is very resilient for the most part those saying it fukcs your thyroid up have no evidence to back this up other than Internet Chinese whispers......

If you have used thyroid meds then it is sensible to supplement with iodine products and get a blood test.......


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> If you have used thyroid meds then it is sensible to supplement with iodine products and get a blood test.......


 Would guggul also be of use for this?


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

does anyone recommend 25mcg of T3 while bulking?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Lois_Lane said:


> I would not worry about thyroid shut down but i would worry about rebounding afterwards and heart pap's are not a good sign at all.......think of long term!


This is what confuses me if you are suffering bad sides from thyroid meds then use your head and stop taking it and get a checkup......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

danny187 said:


> does anyone recommend 25mcg of T3 while bulking?


No I see no need unless you have tested your levels and they are on the slow side


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

My primary concern with taking T3 would be cardiac dysrhythmia.

It's all personal choice though


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Would the following be useful after a T3 cycle?

Thyroid Complex with L-Tyrosine

Supplement Facts

Serving Size: 2 cp

Servings per container: 50

Amount Per Serving % Daily Value

Vitamin B12 (methylcobalamin) 100 mcg 1666%

Iodine (as potassium iodide) 200 mcg 133%

Magnesium (as Magnesium Oxide) 200 mg 40%

Zinc (as zinc gluconate) 6 mg 40%

Copper (as copper gluconate) 300 mcg 15%

Manganese (as maganese gluconate) 2.3 mg 115%

Molybdenum (Amino Acid Chelate) 100 mcg 133%

L-Tyrosine 248 mg

Glandular Complex (Bovine) Liver, pancreatin 4X, spleen, kidney, lung and adrenal tissue 70 mg

Thyroid Powder Thyroxin free 8 mg

& also

San T3

Supplement Facts

Serving Size: 1 Capsule 3x a day

Servings per Container: 90

Amount Per Serving % Daily Value

Guggulsterone (99.9% pure Guggulsterone root, specifically standardized for 55% Z and 45% E Isomers) 20 mg *


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> This is what confuses me if you are suffering bad sides from thyroid meds then use your head and stop taking it and get a checkup......


I guess losing some fat is more important than his heart...but wait the heart is pretty important, right? lol


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

B-lean said:


> any 1 who says they have taken t3 for 3 months or more MUST be taking either snide stuff or it is t4 wrongly marked up as t3.it shouldnt be taken for more than 6 weeks at a time and should be tapered as follows so not to shock thyroid : - in mcg 25/25/25/25/50/50/50/50/75/75/75/75/100/100/100/100 and then in reverse to taper off. real t3 WILL shut u down and perminantly alter your thyroid if taken for too long. I have cycled it myself over the past 3 years and gone from around 14 stone to 11 stone. it will rob u hard of your strength and muscle FAST. So if its real u would not need to take it for 3months or more, and if ya friend has took it that long then he needs to get down the quaks a bit lively and get it tested. hope its fake for his sake or he could well need to now have a pescription for life.
> 
> maybe a better stack would have been 2/3 weeks of eph,4 weeks t3 and some chuck some clen in the mix aswell when in the 100mcg weeks of the t3.


This is just rubbish, do some research mate, you are way off.



micreed said:


> wont perm shut thyroid latest med studies of people who have beem miss diagnosed with thyroid props and perscribed some for decades just stopped ...thyroids back to norm in matter of weeks this is now well known fact...no need to taper down...just prolongs ur own thyroids recovery...thought this perm damage stuff had finally been laid to rest....


Iv'e been saying this for ages and god knows how many times iv'e posted the doses needed to actually shutdown thyroid production and how quickly it returns to normal with no ill effects, it's just myth brought about by bad advice/info like above.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

i liked t3, didnt effect my bp like eph or clen, and more effective.


----------



## adesign (Jun 10, 2008)

You found it more effective than clen + eph? Is this the norm? I have been running t3 @ 50-75mcg for ~4 months now with awesome results. Fat loss but muscle gain. Im coming up to PCT now, do you recomend carrying on with t3 or will this make me to catabolic throughout pct?


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

adesign said:


> You found it more effective than clen + eph? Is this the norm? I have been running t3 @ 50-75mcg for ~4 months now with awesome results. Fat loss but muscle gain. Im coming up to PCT now, do you recomend carrying on with t3 or will this make me to catabolic throughout pct?


)..

deffo drop 4 pct ...u will have hard enough time holding muscle without t3...not that nattys cant use..( whole diff approch needed) but your test levles are gonna be low for a while so just leave it and concentrate on keeping much size as poss....if more fat to loose then do with next course...


----------



## adesign (Jun 10, 2008)

Cheers for that - seems the most logical approach! Would also be nice to be completely 'chemically' clean for a while. I am worried about a bad rebound though, it is the hardest time of the year to keep the will power up. Considering this would it be to catabolic to run 25mcg until the new year?


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

wouldnt worry about rebound ...personaly i would stop couple weeks b4 pct say ...now ...thyroid should then ok for over xmas .....plus ya can always add that bit mote cardio if over indulging when ya go gym....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

xpower said:


> Would the following be useful after a T3 cycle?
> 
> Thyroid Complex with L-Tyrosine
> 
> ...


these may help naturally stimulate the thyroid without tests i cannot be sure it is certainly something like what i would look at using post use but then Iodine in my opinion is tried and tested and much cheaper than the above.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

adesign said:


> You found it more effective than clen + eph? Is this the norm? I have been running t3 @ 50-75mcg for ~4 months now with awesome results. Fat loss but muscle gain. Im coming up to PCT now, do you recomend carrying on with t3 or will this make me to catabolic throughout pct?


i see no reason to stay on T3 if it has done its job......as you say being chemical free is a good way of thinking


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> these may help naturally stimulate the thyroid without tests i cannot be sure it is certainly something like what i would look at using post use but then Iodine in my opinion is tried and tested and much cheaper than the above.


 Cheers for the answer Paul:thumbup1:


----------

